# Problem mit Creative SoundBlaster Audigy SE und Windows 7



## The-GeForce (7. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe diese Soundkarte:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Sound - Karten - Creative SoundBlaster Audigy SE OEM

Nur dummerweise gibts keinen Windows 7 Treiber dafür.

Wenn ich ein 5.1 Headset anschließe, so werden allein durch Win7 alle Ports richtig erkannt. Nun habe ich aber kein 5.1 Headset mehr sondern ein Sennheiser PC 350. Und um räumlichen Klang zu bekommen, brauche ich das Upmix aus dem Treiber um aus dem Stereo wieder 5.1 zu machen.

Nur das schöne ist, dass ich von Creative absolut keinen Treiber zu dieser Karte finden konnte. Alle Treiber auf deren Seite sind nur für die X-Fi Serie. Audigy SE gibts da garnicht. Und wenn ich versuche den X-Fi Treiber zum laufen zu bekommen, bekomme ich prompt die Fehlermeldung, dass der Treiber kein unterstützes Gerät finden konnte. Sprich: Der funzt nicht für meine Soundkarte.

Hat da jemand eine Ahnung, was ich machen soll um an meinem Sennheiser trotzdem das räumlichen Hören zu bekommen?

Falls ich eine neue Soundkarte brauche: Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Ich will so wenig wie nur möglich dafür ausgeben!
Wer kennt also eine Soundkarte, die unter Win7 garantiert funktioniert?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. August 2009)

Für die Audigy SE gibt es doch Windows7 Treiber, nur mal richtig gucken 

im Support-Bereich gibt es bei der Auswahl der Soundblaster-Karten zwar nur Bilder für die X-Fi's (wahrsch. damit man die anderen treiber nich findet und sich ne X-Fi kauft ^^), aber ganz unten gibts einen Link zum Archiv.

Creative Weltweite Unterstützung > Audigy SE


----------



## The-GeForce (7. August 2009)

da hast du echt mehr gesehen als ich! Vielen Dank!

Dann werd ich das mal runterladen und schauen was passiert. Der Download wird allerdings ne Weile dauern. Der Server ist wirklich sehr langsam.


----------



## Lutze85 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab das Prob. nach dem ich alles geupdated habe den Treiber Installiert habe kommt zwar sound aba nur frond speakers und diverse Funktionen kann ich auch nich aufrufen bekomm dann nur die Fehlermeldung das des audiogerät nicht gefunden wurde, die Anwendung wird beendet kann mir jmd helfen...


----------



## Lam0r (7. Juli 2012)

Habe das selbe Problem. Es gibt scheinbar keine Lösung dafür. Mein Bruder nutzt die gleiche Karte, auch mit Windows 7 64-Bit usw.. bei ihm funktioniert die Konsole die im Treiber-Update vom Windows Update für Creative gefunden wird. 

Der Treiber an sich funktioniert bei mir auch, aber die EAX Konsole kann nicht geöffnet werden. 
"das aktuelle Audiogerät wird von der Anwendung nicht unterstüzt. Wollen Sie ein anderes Audiogerät auswählen?"

Die Auswahl wäre dann: "Windows Standard".

Eax und die Zusätze wie XFI-Crystalizer funktionieren auch. Aber die wunderschöne und übersichtliche Konsole will nicht zum verrecken.. obwohl sie im Grunde funktioniert. Nur eben in einem stinknormalem Fenster unter der audio Einstellung in der Systemsteuerung!
*
Creative ->*


----------

